# Need to improve my times. Any tips?



## CubingCockney (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi all, I am currently averaging at about 1 minute but I really want to improve my times. I have been cubing for a month and have just been introduced to the Fridrich method. I hear that it's better to learn the F2L without algs and I can do it quite slowly but there are still some cases where I cannot solve it for example if the white is on top. I am also currently learning 2LOLL + 2LPLL but I don't know how much that would improve my time. If you could post any tips and possibly how much my time would be reduced by, by learning the OLL + PLL algs? 

Many Thanks.


----------



## Kynit (Oct 31, 2010)

Take a look at Badmephisto's F2L video and see if that helps you. It should explain the F2L case you don't get.

2 look OLL is very handy and should be all you need for a long while; Faz got a sub 10 average of 5 with only 2 look OLL, so I don't think you need more than that to improve a whole lot. PLL is a bit more important.

Practice practice practice and you'll get better. Seriously.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 31, 2010)

Go to the wiki and look at the "Road to sub-15 Times" page


----------



## emolover (Oct 31, 2010)

Wrong place to put this. Do some research and dont post stuff like this.


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 2, 2010)

How-to's, Guides, etc.
(2 Viewing)

Here you can find a compilation of general how-to's, tutorials, guides, etc. *This is not the place to request help or ask questions!
*


----------



## Michelcube (Nov 4, 2010)

Me too I'm learning 2look oll and pll and is very fast an you don't have to repeat the algs so may times like in the beginner method so good luck


----------



## drewsopchak (Nov 4, 2010)

seriously this is dumb. practice a lot! and learn as many algs as you can.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 4, 2010)

emolover said:


> Wrong place to put this. Do some research and dont post stuff like this.


 


o2gulo said:


> How-to's, Guides, etc.
> (2 Viewing)
> 
> Here you can find a compilation of general how-to's, tutorials, guides, etc. *This is not the place to request help or ask questions!
> *



Cut him some slack! He only has made 2 posts and since he averages about a minute obviously isn't advanced. 

OP: 2LOLL & 2LPLL will, once you get the hang of it improve your times by a good 10 sec. The LBL method for the LL sucks! As far as the white sticker up top on the corner goes. Align the edge to the correct center, then turn that side so that the sticker of the edge that is up top is on the opposite side as the center it really indicates. Then turn the corner around so that the edge and corner are paired. Then bring the edge back up to the top layer and insert it. Aside from Badmephisto, Plurple73 also has a good video on F2L. Here is the link...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHBUkVpIsFw
Hope this helped


----------



## EVH (Nov 5, 2010)

emolover said:


> Wrong place to put this. Do some research and dont post stuff like this.


 


o2gulo said:


> How-to's, Guides, etc.
> (2 Viewing)
> 
> Here you can find a compilation of general how-to's, tutorials, guides, etc. *This is not the place to request help or ask questions!
> *


 
He is obviously new, instead of bashing why not try helping him instead . 

anyway, just try learning 2LOLL and practice your F2L. Not long after that you should consider learning 2LPLL.


----------



## CubingCockney (Nov 7, 2010)

Cheers guys, sorry if this wasn't the correct place but yes I am new and wasn't really sure where to put this. I've learnt F2L quite well now and can do first two layers in about 20 seconds. Just need to learn OLL and PLL now but shouldn't take too long. Thank you all for your help


----------

